# Skyscraper Battle Nr. 4



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

damn thats a good battle... i really really really dont know what one to vote on!!


----------



## Nongkhai_tong (Dec 27, 2004)

Both are very cool


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

I choose the Bank of China Tower for I see it as more iconic especially during nighttime.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Bank Of China Tower


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

2IFC. It, along with Q1 are my favorite skyscrapers in the world.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

Well, these are my favorite buildings in Hong Kong. I saw both of them today and went inside the Bank of China tower, and I must say, BoC is by far the best. Though I do love 2IFC.

Taken 2 days ago.


----------



## nano2192 (May 7, 2006)

The IFC II ,i love it's design and height!!


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Another illusion of height, by hkskyline:


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Bank of China.


----------

